# Dahlonega John Boat Anglers (DJBA)



## UNG Bass Club (Jan 10, 2016)

DJBA tourny dates, these are open to anyone who wishes to fish out of all electric boat. We will only fish Cedar Creek and Lake Zwiener (yahoola). $50 entry fee, $10 to big fish, 1 in 5 pay out. tournament rules can be found on our FB page, Dahlonega John Boat Anglers. 

Jan. 30th- Yahoola
Feb. 13th- Yahoola
March 26th- Yahoola
April 23rd- Yahoola
May 7th- Cedar Creek
June 18th- Cedar Creek
July 16th- Yahoola 7PM-1AM
Aug. 20th- Yahoola 7PM-1AM
Sept. 10th- Cedar Creek
Oct. 22nd- Yahoola
Nov. 19th- Yahoola
Dec. 17th- Yahoola

These tourneys are open to anyone who wishes to fish, however we are zero-tolerance to drama. Most of us either work 6 days a week or go to college/high school.


----------



## eagleeyecherry (Feb 8, 2016)

*Big bag caught Saturday 2/6 on Yahoola!!*

We had a 28.76 lb bag brought in at a benefit tournament this past weekend. Hope to see everyone out this saturday 2/13


More extensive tournament rules:
DJBA Open Tournament Rules
Tournament Rules Summary

â€¢ $50 entry fee per boat ($10 goes to big fish pot)

â€¢ Maximum of 2 anglers per boat

â€¢ Safe light blast off and weigh in time TBA for each tournament
o There will be a livewell check as boats unload in to the water
o Late penalty: 1 lb per minute until 15 minutes late, then team is disqualified

â€¢ 5 fish limit
o Dead fish penalty: ½ lb per dead fish
o Short fish penalty: 1 lb per short fish plus loss of fish

â€¢ Equipment requirements
o Boat must be equipped with electric-only motors as a means of propulsion; gas motors will not be permitted in any events
o Boats must be equipped with an insulated livewell with an aerator that recirculates water or pulls in water from the lake to create an oxygenated habitat for fish


----------



## Gunner308 (Feb 8, 2016)

Man that's a healthy limit especially this time of year. We will be up there Saturday to try the lake out. If we get there in time, we may sign up for it.


----------



## i_fish (Feb 15, 2016)

Eli, what were the results from Sat. 2/13?

Thanks


----------



## UNG Bass Club (Feb 15, 2016)

Joe and Cody won with three fish for 9.86 I believe with a 7.36 big fish


----------



## UNG Bass Club (Feb 17, 2016)

Would people be interested in fishing some night tournaments on yahoola starting in May to raise money for the UNG Fishing team? $50 entry fee with 80% pay back.


----------



## UNG Bass Club (Feb 23, 2016)

Five more tournaments have been added to the DJBA schedule. These tournaments are to raise money for the University of North Georgia fishing club. $50 entry fee with 80% pay back ($30 to pot, $10 to big fish, and $10 to UNG)

These will follow the same rules as tournaments above

April 2nd
May 28th 7PM-1AM
June 25th 7PM-1AM
July 30th 7PM-1AM
August 6th 7PM-1AM
All tournaments are on Yahoola (Lake Zwiener)


----------



## UNG Bass Club (Mar 22, 2016)

Reminder of the tournament this Saturday, March 26. $50 entry with 100% pay back.


----------



## mightykasey14 (Mar 30, 2016)

*Weigh in*

What won on the 26th?


----------

